# Server mit Siemens SE 515 + DynDNS



## myplex (19. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe auf einem h.g.w. Rechner Windows XP mit Apache,MySQL,PHP,FTP,SMTP,POP ....  installiert.
Dieser Rechner hat die IP 192.168.0.110 und die MAC 00:00:B4:58:7B:B3.
An meinem Siemens SE515 Router habe ich alle Ports offen.
Als DMZ - Server habe ich den Webserver eingetragen.
In Virtual - Server habe ich zusätzlich alle Ports auf den Webserver weitergeleitet.
Ich habe DynDNS (funktioniert Problemlos) .
Wenn ich den Apache,FTP oder POP mit http://192.168.0.110
anspreche funktioniert alles.
Aber mit der Domain http://xxx.xx kommt nur die Startseite des Routers.
Wenn ich über die Domain FTP oder POP ansprechen will kommt überhauptnichts.

Ich weiß das sich es mit DSL nicht lohnt einen Webserver einzurichten 
(Ist nur zu Testzwecken und um zu lernen    )

Schonmal vielen Dank für Antworten 






myPleX


----------



## arkel (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe leider das gleiche Problem - kann meinen Webserver nicht ansprechen - hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Das von innen alle Dienste laufen macht ja Sinn.
Wenn du dann von außen über die DynDomain nur http erreichst und den Rest nicht stimmt wohl was mit der Konfiguration deines Routers nicht. Hast du das Portforwarding richtig eingestelle, auch für die anderen Dienste?


----------



## myplex (29. Oktober 2004)

Hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Ich habe einfach "Remote-Managament" abgeschaltet. An der Portforrwarding hat alles gestimmt.


----------

